# Encrypt FreeBSD partition



## P15C15 (Jul 27, 2018)

It is possible to encrypt a UFS partition on 11.2? I ask because I read a time ago that it will possible in the 11.2.


----------



## nihr43 (Jul 27, 2018)

What you do is put UFS on top of geli.
geli has been around for a very long time.
There is also pefs.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2018)

Note that you cannot encrypt (or decrypt) a disk (or filesystem) "in-place". The encryption needs to be set up beforehand. You cannot convert an existing filesystem to an encrypted filesytem. 



P15C15 said:


> I ask because I read a time ago that it will possible in the 11.2.


I'm not sure where you got this from but geli(8) has been around since FreeBSD 6.0, and gbde(8) since FreeBSD 5.0.

Handbook: 17.12. Encrypting Disk Partitions


----------

